# Where is JCoss?



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I miss his reports from Yellow River. Hope he is OK.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

billyb said:


> I miss his reports from Yellow River. Hope he is OK.




Ditto.....same here


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Haha, I'm here just haven't posted much, people don't seem as interested in the freshwater reports these days especially the bass ones so I haven't posted much. Also started new job, 4 year old and a pregnant wife, coaching middle school football, and building a house. So been busy too...


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Sounds like fishing and hunting may not fit in your schedule for a while. You got me excited after posting about fly fishing. I still haven't mastered this technique.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Haha, I'm here just haven't posted much, people don't seem as interested in the freshwater reports these days especially the bass ones so I haven't posted much. Also started new job, 4 year old and a pregnant wife, coaching middle school football, and building a house. So been busy too...


ay

You have been busy for sure. Gotta do what you have to do. 

Hardly anyone posting freshwater reports anyway. A lot of lurkers, but few contributors. Would be nice to have more participation.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

billyb said:


> Sounds like fishing and hunting may not fit in your schedule for a while. You got me excited after posting about fly fishing. I still haven't mastered this technique.


 Football ends in October, house should be finished late November, baby due in December...so by the first of the year I might find some time, maybe...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Shoot you about sound like me. Brand new baby, house hopefully done in October, 4 year old started pre-K...boat just sitting:001_huh:


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

For the record I enjoy JCoss' posts as well. I don't catch many bass so I don't post much. I could catch bass in just about any reservoir you put me on in North Carolina but I just don't seem to have the mojo for these river systems yet. :whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Football ends in October, house should be finished late November, baby due in December...so by the first of the year I might find some time, maybe...




No - thats not how it works... when the new baby gets married and moves out, then you might find some time! Lol. Enjoy it brother!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> No - thats not how it works... when the new baby gets married and moves out, then you might find some time! Lol. Enjoy it brother!



That's the truth.... Heck when all my 3 of my kids were in school, I was at the ballpark 5 nights a week and sometimes on Saturday!!! Practices/games then trying to squeeze in fishing so many times I hauled the boat to the park and started mostly night fishing!!! Now all my kids are out and I still don't have enough time to fish!!! hahaha


Good luck on future progress!:thumbsup:


----------

